# Why are the Twolves so inconsistent?



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

Before the season started people were picking wolves to be one of the top 2 teams and so far they seem to have disappointed their fans with a 8-5 start. i know they started 9-8 last year but back then they had a valid excuse: sam and spree were new additions and they were just fitting in (or something like that...) KG seems to be playing like himself but what is up with sam and spree. sometimes i check the box score and i see sam putting up 4pts and 2asts or i see spree shooting 1/10. is this due to their age or the contract issues..?


----------



## bball251 (Nov 23, 2004)

Well this is what happens when you have 2 guys who used to be the #2 or at worst #3 option on this team (Wally and Hudson) and are now the 4th and 5th options. Even though we didn't really make many changes at all in the offseason, this is still a drastically different team than last season. I think that's the biggest reason for the slow start. Spree has always been inconsistent and Sammy has always gotten off to slow starts, they're a little worse this time though, and some of that is because they're old but I think alot of it is because last year they could shoot their way out of those funks while this year they just go to the bench if they aren't playing great.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Because 76% of their attempts are jump shots.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i guess it's because cassell and spree are trying to prove that they're worth 10+mil per. look at them go!

forget cassell, i think cassell is a top 5 pg and will remain a top 5 pg for around 2-3 years, and top 10 for maybe 4-5 years. He's going to get better as the season progress.

spree on the other hand.. it's time to retire. at this point wolves are probably better just letting him go.  i don't think he can help anybody to a championship. i think the average shooting guard/small forward is as good as spree at this point, but they don't demand insane contracts.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

But who's gonna feed spree's family?


----------



## UndergroundBaller (Nov 17, 2004)

They're inconsistant because they didn't want to extend Sprewell's contract.

Now Sprewell has to work in McDonalds too so he can fed his family..

He's tired and that's obviously affecting the TWolves..

He's the key, they should definetly pay him..the man needs to fed his family


----------



## bball251 (Nov 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> Because 76% of their attempts are jump shots.


Last year 77% of our attempts were jump shots. So that's not it



> Originally posted by <b>UndergroundBaller</b>!
> They're inconsistant because they didn't want to extend Sprewell's contract.
> 
> Now Sprewell has to work in McDonalds too so he can fed his family..
> ...


How does Spree's contract have anything to do with how they play on the court? Read my first post, that's why the Wolves are off to a slow start, it has nothing to do with contracts, that doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Jump shots

Old


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bball251</b>!
> 
> Last year 77% of our attempts were jump shots. So that's not it


And they were inconsistent last year but could still get wins, just like they will win later in the season.


----------



## TakUrBalzBakFrmUrWife (Nov 9, 2004)

KG isn't that good perhaps??
































































just kiddin....:laugh:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

They've had a fluctuating starting 5 and a fluctuating rotation all season long. That's one of the big reasons why they've been so inconsistent. Plus, KG has been more of a one man team than ever this season. Everybody knows he's a great player, but the other guys have to consistently contribute to the cause.


----------



## bball251 (Nov 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> *They've had a fluctuating starting 5* and a fluctuating rotation all season long. That's one of the big reasons why they've been so inconsistent. Plus, KG has been more of a one man team than ever this season. Everybody knows he's a great player, but the other guys have to consistently contribute to the cause.


Umm, the starters have stayed the same except for Kandi getting suspended. The starting 5 hasn't fluctuated at all. The rotation on the other hand, most certainly has been fluctuating. The players just don't know how much time they're gonna play. They could get 40 mintues one night, and 20-25 the next.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bball251</b>!
> 
> Umm, the starters have stayed the same except for Kandi getting suspended. The starting 5 hasn't fluctuated at all. The rotation on the other hand, most certainly has been fluctuating. The players just don't know how much time they're gonna play. They could get 40 mintues one night, and 20-25 the next.





Until Minnesota figures out who's going to start at center, they don't really have a steady lineup either. Somewhere in between fluctuating and stable.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I think it's farily obvious... They have the three streakiest shooters in the NBA

Spree
Cassell
Hudson


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Cassell can't guard a brick wall, both Spree and Cassell want fat undeserved contract extensions, Twolves still have no center, and because they shoot so many jumpers they can't beat teams that are tough on the boards.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

They are inconsistant because they suck.


----------



## bball251 (Nov 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Cassell can't guard a brick wall, both Spree and Cassell want fat undeserved contract extensions, Twolves still have no center, and because they shoot so many jumpers they can't beat teams that are tough on the boards.


Well no they don't want fat undeserved contract extensions. Cassell wants a raise, but has even said he wants to wait until Spree gets his deal first, and then do his. He's only getting like $5 or $6Mil, that's not much for a 2nd team all-nba PG. The Wolves can't give him that huge of a raise, and if we gave him all he possibly can then it would be right what he deserves. And all Spree has done is refuse an offer that is 1/2 of what he gets per year now.



> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> They are inconsistant because they suck.


So they just magically made it to the WCF in a whole crap load of injuries, or was it that everybody else including the Spurs sucked even more? Way to use your head on that one.


----------



## bigalw1414 (May 20, 2003)

If anything, the contract year should make them play better. Look at Ray Allen.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Aug 15, 2003)

Sam Cassell is a notorious slow starter to the season and I think a lot of whey they have been inconsistent is because they basically added 4 new key players to the rotation and players don't know there roles yet.

I mean, Wally, Troy Hudson, Olowakandi were out for the majority of last year and Eddie Griffin is a new addition to the team too. I think that the team is starting to mesh as they have played really well the last two games against Memphis and Sacramento. I think the main reason for the struggle is that players just didn't know there role on the team, but now they are starting to be more defined. Cassell and Sprewell have played better as of late and I expect the Wolves to be one of the top two seeds in the west by the end of the year still.


----------

